# Carolina Red sauce becomes Kentucky Red



## kybluesmanluvsbbq (Aug 16, 2008)

Recently I tried a simple sauce recipe for "Carolina Red" vinegar-based sauce.  The recipe was:

1 1/2 cups apple cider vinegar
1/2 cup ketchup
1 tbsp sugar
1 tsp salt
1/2 tsp finely ground red pepper (cuyanne)

Just mix and serve at room temperature or chill.  Wooohooo that was some vinegary tongue-biting nasty stuff!!!!!!!!!!  My mouth puckered for 10 minutes after just a taste.  Waaayyyy toooo much vinegar.  Still I wanted a really good southern style NON-molasses based sauce so I started tweaking.

The mix I came up with (Kentucky Red) that everyone we shared it with loved was:

1/2 cup apple cider vinegar (got rid of a full cup)
1/2 cup ketchup
1/2 cup warm water
4 tbsp brown sugar
1 tsp salt
1 tsp finely ground red pepper (cuyanne)


That took most of that vinegar tongue bite out of it, gave it a tad more kick, and tasted really good yet retained that southern style vinegar flavor.  We love it!  Give it a try.  Simple ingredients.  Simple to make.

I also have a fired-up version:

Same as above except:
1/2 cup hot and spicy Heinz ketchup instead of regular
1 heaping tbsp finely ground red pepper instead of 1 tsp.

This fire-up version is my favorite.  Same good flavor, a lot more heat.  Give either of these a try and let me know what you think.  If you love to have your tongue bitten off then try that original recipe up top (not mine, I take no responsibility for your perma puckered mouth).


----------



## rtom (Aug 16, 2008)

thanks it looks good, I'm not big on the vinegar either I'll have to give this  a try


----------



## solar (Aug 16, 2008)

I'm with you, I don't like a really sweet sauce, I like the more red type sauce you have here, I'm going to give it a try.  Has anyone tried "Open Pit" BBQ suace?  It's a red sauce and by far the cheapest you can buy in the store, it's got a vinegar kick, but it's just right.  Pretty much everyone I know likes the sweet stuff, so I make my Bourbon Sauce for them, and cut it down with some Open Pit for me.


----------



## richtee (Aug 16, 2008)

Hey KYBlues..welcome to SMF! Be sure to drop us off a Roll Call forum post and introduce yerself proper-like. It's just the polite thing to do when meeting future family, and like them, we're nosy  LOL!  Enjoy!


----------



## smoking gun (Aug 16, 2008)

Thanks for the recipe. I'll add it to my collection. If it's Kentucky style doesn't it need a shot of bourbon in it? J/K .


----------



## workoutchamp (Aug 16, 2008)

Yes, for it to be official Kentucky Sauce, it will need Bourbon for sure.

If any of you all want to know anything about Bourbon - or need a recommendation for a special gift/event, I am a bit of a Bourbon snob and pride myself as being the top Bourbon expert at my house. :)  We have or have tried dozens here at the farm.

If anyone is in the area and wants to pop over for a taste test, call me or email me - we'll treat you right.

FYI - a good all-around bourbon that is available almost anywhere for drinking, cooking, mixing or sipping is Maker's Mark - not expensive, super high quality and fantastic taste.

There are others that are great - for sure, but Maker's is hard to beat for a good overall experience.  Their distillery tour is fantastic - and close to my place! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   and they have some good recipes on their website.
Carmelized bananas with a bourbon splash at the end - whoa.


----------



## carpetride (Aug 17, 2008)

A gentlemen with taste you must be!


----------

